# charter for a 22-27 sailboat in St. Thomas



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

Heading for St. Thomas the week of Jan 14-20. Would like to rent/ charter a day sailer we have land accomodations already. I will be attending a conference, so a day sailer would be great for my husband and parents to harbor sail. I have only seen charters for larger boats.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's some rental contacts...area code is 340

*SAILBOAT RENTALS*

Patagon Aquatic Center 
Ritz-Carlton-Great Bay 
775-3333

Waterplay 
Renaissance Grand 
774-2584, 775-1510

Watersports Safaris Inc. 
Frenchman's Reef 
776-1690

Water Toys in Paradise 
Sugar Bay Beach Resort 
777-7100


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

If you are looking for a charter with a captain, lunch and beverages; I met an owner from Cape Cod who has a 36' Pearson for charter in St. Thomas. Pam and her husband moved there permanently and charter their boat, FANATASY www.daysailfantasy.com 
email: [email protected] 
phone: 340-775-5652

Sonny
s/v SKYLARK P-36 For Sale
s/y NIRVANA, M494


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I thinks I saw advertising all over Cruz bay for the day sail. Caught my attention because it said $70.00...thought that was very cheap. 

You can call VIP Yacht charters in ST. Thomas they may be able to help.

John


----------

